
Sea lion blows scientists' minds by head-bobbing to the Backstreet Boys - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/1/4172230/sea-lion-shows-rhythmic-ability-in-study
======
cup
Really? Blows their minds? I mean I understand the need for some hyperbole in
titles to garner attention but I doubt scientists though their discovery would
induce some paradigm shift in their respected fields!

